# erection problem plus other things.



## james_uk (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, well if anyone wants to get a breif idea of my initial problems they are here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic,t,54715.html

As well as them issues i have finaly met a good m8 (female) (and my only real life m8) who ive started going places with and that sorta stuff which is good.

but my past problems and some new ones keep getting in the way because of my lack of experience and understanding i am guessing in the real world.

My problem from the above post regarding the toilet issue and not bein able to in public is still a problem, i seem to be perfectly ok if its a cubical with a door but i seem to be stuffed if theres no door or its not a cubical, i just cant go at all, and this can really ruin my night and also wanting to go out in future.

also, the foreskin on my penis doesn't retract back all the way and i find it pretty tough to get it back, and once back i find it tough to get it back down, usualy it results in me having to wait for the erection to go down which also knocks my confidence, baring in mind i have hardly any experience with girls sexualy as well.

moving on from that problem to what my initial post was going to be and i thought id just add to it lol.. because of my lack of experience i find my self getting erections extremly easy, so much so that am quiet paranoid about it, ive never even kissed a girl and my new 'friend' who yes i also fancy  i find myself sometimes nearly getting one from just holding / hugging her, ive never had a full one but it still spooked me getting one just from that, i just know the first time i kiss a girl i'l prob be hard for about a hour lol

I hope no one thinks i just see girls as sexual objects, because i dont i really like this girla lot and shes helped me so much to start going out again and get a bit of confidence, shes even sed she does like me but for the type of lad she goes for am just lacking completly in confidence.

anyway the actual problem about the erections, i am guessing most people will say that in time after having sex or bein closer to girls i wont get them as much, but for someone who is 26, am guessing girls are going to look at me a bit funny if i am outside and get an erection just from her giving my a quick kiss or so on..

i also do find it pretty hard being arund the girl sometimes when shes bein flirty with other lads, she does know i like her and my problems althought she seems to like being flity in front of me sometimes, am not sure what to make of that lol but am not sure if am harming a good friendship because i guess i do get a bit jelous sometimes and this has been mentioned by her :sas

anyway, i hope someone can offer some help as i feel completly lost, especialy with all my other problems as well.

thanks

James


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well for the erection thing... It's probably not as big a deal as you think it is. I get that way when I'm just talking with a girl I fancy intially... after a while it just happen anymore. You might not be able to avoid it with the girl you like, that's nature at work, but you'll probably discover after a while that it'll take more stimulation to get you going than just their mere presence. As for random girls, you just have to get used them being around and separate the sexual desire from your everyday thoughts... don't make a big deal about it in your mind, if it happens, it happens, it won't last forever and it's unlikely anyone will notice.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.healthboards.com/boards/show ... p?t=210347

This should help with one of your concerns. It will just take a few weeks of stretching.

And as long as it isn't pointing straight out (while wearing sweat pants ops ), no one will notice erections. And if they do, well, it's because they wanted to look...


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 29 and have had a few girlfriends, yet I'm STILL quite um, sensitive in that way. I can't help it, I'm a bit of an addict I think, and kisses rule. Last time I was kissing a girl in a nightclub (waaaaay back now) I got a full on stonker in the middle of the club. She didn't seem to mind, as I remember. :fall 

Its only romantic kisses that do it - I don't get a woody if my gran kisses me, Freud.

Ross


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: erection problem plus other things.*



sagotmee said:


> boy, I wish I had a penis so I could have penis problems and erections. lucky you!


Our problems are small compared to the number of problems girls have down there. :yes


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The stretching thing works though. Usually it gets stretched out during the teenage years from the night-time/morning functioning test.  If that doesn't happen, then you need to take matters into your own hands and stretch it out a little bit. :lol 

I can't believe I'm talking about this. If I met you in real life and had to discuss this, my SA would be through the roof. :afr


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Uhh... you call that a problem?? Since i've started taking meds (a couple of years ago) i find it harder to get erection. Especially when there are other people around. Not long ago i was making out with a girl and i didn't get it so she must have thougth i didn't like her..... I'm also worried about moving on to sex if it isn't working....


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: erection problem plus other things.*



sagotmee said:


> Do you wake up stiff every morning like the 40 year old virgin too?


Uh Yeah? Like 9 out of 10 times. Nothing wrong with that, just means I had some good dreaming 8)

Now if only I could remember them dreams when I wake up...hmph. :stu


----------

